# 'twas A Tough Job...



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

So, New Year's weekend. Three days off. What to do?

Watch football?...a little.

Go fishing?...they warn't bitin'.

Too late to make reservations for camping...

Hmmmmmm...I got it!!!

Let's wax the Outback!









Yes, my lovely wife and I waxed the Outback this past weekend. A VERY big job. It took us over 5 hours to clean and wax the Outback, and then clean the windows. The results are great. Even the black streaks are gone. Take a look!









Our SHINY 21RS!!

Upon recommendation of a friend who is well versed on fiberglass boat maintenance, I used a product called FleetWax. It is touted as "indistructable" and should last a LEAST a year. I bought it from a local marine parts supplier. My cost was $20.00 for a pint.

The sun in Florida is brutal on finishes. I did not want to wax this behemoth any more often than necessary so I bought the best wax I could find.

It is applied in the traditional way. Wax on...Wax off. Pretty much wears your arms out.









And when this job was finished...

SO WERE WE!









Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...looks great and squeaky clean and shiney!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Magnificent! I could almost see my reflection. Very nice looking rig. I want mine to look like that.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

NEXT!!!! it looks good!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks great








If you head up to RI you can do my 27 &32









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now there's something I've never done in JANUARY!

PS...you missed a spot... 
(isn't that what they always tell you?)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dan









Looks like you made very good use of your time...

Your outback has such a shine, I almost had to run for my sunglasses









I'm going to check with West Marine and see if they carry the wax you recommended.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You and your DW do very nice work...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking good. Does the wax hold up to road grimeI heard that most marine waxes don't do so well on TT.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE JOB!

I don't think Puff was that shiny when we met her!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great job Dan and wife! I want me a shiny trailer home like that one!

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That was a great wax job, for sure! You two should be proud of your hard work!!








Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Dan looks great
to cold to do that here, Just have to wait til spring









Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice Job


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks beeeeeeaaaaaauuuuuuuutiful!









I guess I'm gonna have to do that this Spring, too. Wanna help?









Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks better than new .... good job ... I plan to wax mine in the spring, but if the weather stays the way it is I am going to do mine early


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The Outback looks great Dan. You guys do fine work. I need to get mine out of storage and wax it too. I used Protect All during the summer since it was too hot according to instructions on most waxes. I'm not sure how much protection it actually added from the Arizona sun but it did help clean it up.

I know -- the sun is AZ is the same sun everywhere else. It just seems to shine a lot brighter (and hotter) out here.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Dan,

They're always bitin'!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sure is purty, Dan!
Well done!









Now... Where did I leave my sunglasses?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great job!! Outbacks are such beautiful campers, aren't they. And so many good people shine with them also.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

As a former Florida boy (Cocoa Beach - Port Canaveral and later Orlando areas), I laughed (had to, else I wouldve cried) when I read this post. I spent yesterday brushing the 6-8 inches of snow off the roof of my 21 RS. Only true love takes one from Central Fla





















to Minna-freeking-SNOWta






























Camper looks great and I sit here with envy that you were able to accomplish a task like this in early January









Regards,

Alan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks great. Hopefully we can do that soon too.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> I know -- the sun is AZ is the same sun everywhere else. It just seems to shine a lot brighter (and hotter) out here.


Thanks to all for the compliments on the wax job.

Mitch,

Don't let anyone ever give you that line about there is only one sun. When I first moved to Florida in 1971 my dad warned me about the "Florida" sun. Of course, being young and bulletproof, I did not heed his warning and almost collapsed on a golf course from sun stroke. That NEVER happened to me in Michigan.

You and I live closer to the equator than our friends up north. Therefore we get more DIRECT sunlight and more intense Ultraviolet. We have to protect ourselves and our property from the effects of direct sunlight.

Dan


----------

